
Windows 10 November Update Reset My Defaults - kreutzwj
So I decided to do the November Update. It&#x27;s big so it took a long time. Well afterwords it restarts the computer and I get a screen similar to the first install screen where it greets you.<p>Well, I decide to go about my business, and what&#x27;s this, Edge is now my default browser. Oh and notepad is now my default text editor. This made me worry so I decided to check the privacy settings. All were now enabled. I haven&#x27;t updated my other computers in the house yet, but this startled me quite a bit.<p>I thought I would post this here just in case this happens to anyone else and so others check just to make sure they don&#x27;t suddenly start sending data they do not want to.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.windows.com&#x2F;windowsexperience&#x2F;2015&#x2F;11&#x2F;12&#x2F;first-major-update-for-windows-10-available-today&#x2F;
======
auganov
I definitely had Windows Defender enable itself (and delete some files I
wanted to keep). It was pretty frustrating. I disabled it in group policy
which should [i hope?] keep it off.

------
_RPM
I suggest you drop Windows. Or keep a hard drive with it installed to do
Windows development, but switch to another OS as your primary.

